# We're is the manhaddin



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone see any big schools of them in any of the bayous


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I've netted a few strays but I haven't seen any surface schools yet.


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok thank I know they never left this winter I seen then at bobsights all winter flounder fishing they just disappeared the last couple months thanks though


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

There are some up in the bayous in GB....I'd check for them poppin in the early morn......


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

They are missing is action in the Blackwater area, it's been maybe 6 plus months since I have seen them.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

would this be the same as ely? pronounced L-Y


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And spelled alewives, and no they are not the same. I don't think the alewives have showed up either!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Alewifes (LYs) are not in this area. They range from the Carolinas coast north including the Great Lakes. What we have are Menhaden, Glass Minnows, a couple different species of Shad, etc. Lotsa folks use the term L-Y, but they're not here.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Alewifes (LYs) are not in this area. They range from the Carolinas coast north including the Great Lakes. What we have are Menhaden, Glass Minnows, a couple different species of Shad, etc. Lotsa folks use the term L-Y, but they're not here.


so menhaden are the skinny fish that have the black dot on them right?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

L-Y do have a spot, but so do Shad and "Spot" which is a cousin to the Croaker. Others have spots behind their gill plates but I still don't think we have Alewives in this area.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I think we do, your making me google it now!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

We have L Ys and threadfin herring as well as menhadden all are kinda simular but different.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Threadfin Herring are a bit different in that they have a long flowing dorsal fin....


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

New Foundland and Nova Scotia to South Carolina. Blueback Herring (cousin) have been seen as far south as Jacksonville, FL which isn't much farther south as the Carolinas.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I think what we call LY's are actually scaled sardines, we also get spainish sardines

http://www.flfish.com/baitfish/index.htm


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Only ones I have seen was at the mass two days ago but were not there to day go figure


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

But no L-Y...


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Unfamiliar with the area so excuse the word choice. The bayou next to the 3 mile bot ramp my friends have been loading up on the around 5:30 am


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

I've seen a few big schools around the old train trussel in mulat, early am. Also saw a pod of dolphins mating


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

TL: A few big schools of what???


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

LoL...I told myself I would'nt get sucked into the argument. But I call them manhaddin, got 3 gallon freezer bags full within 10 throws


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, they are not L-Y. That's what most of this thread has been about. Folks see and/or catch lots of bait fish and most think they're L-Y or Alewife. There are no L-Y in this area...

LOL!!!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

bdyboarder86 said:


> would this be the same as ely? pronounced L-Y


A lot of people do call the big menhaden alewife (it is an accepted name for them by most) . There are a few Alewife in the area I call them River Herring or Herring Shad. There mainly found in the north.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Had 2 big schools of big menhaden show up and go nuts for 30 seconds then disappear today in boggy.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Menhaden have the spots and are good for chum and are normally further back in the bays not alewives at all. Way more oily, thus menhaden oil.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

The scaled sardine is what most call an L Y . All good bait many different names. I saw a few good pods of menhaden near the Mid Bay bridge area (in the lakes off of the bay) Yesterday small but big enough for trout and reds. Still looking for them in Blackwater Bay and East bay


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Please post a report via this forum when you see or hear of ANY schooling baitfish on the Backwater River/Bay. I'd certainly appreciate it. 

Thx in advance...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I cross the Blackwater interstate bridge early morning, I'm alway rubber necking looking for bait.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you seen any??? 

(Say YES!)


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Unfortunate no, I crossed it sun up and sun down today and didn't see anything.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Crap!!! 

Oh, well. I guess I'll stay off the water tomorrow and cut the grass.

Again, CRAP!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You should cut the grass Thursday, all this rain will make it grow faster. I need some Brady Bunch grass that never grows!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Well, they are not L-Y. That's what most of this thread has been about. Folks see and/or catch lots of bait fish and most think they're L-Y or Alewife. There are no L-Y in this area...
> 
> LOL!!!


yea i was trying to clear that up b/c my fiances mom calls them alewife. and i always called them menhaden. which they are everywhere at pbp.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Menhaden at Pensacola pier? I have never caught menhaden at either gulf pier.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Menhaden are normally silver to slightly yellow on the sides and brown to black on top with a prominent spot near the pectoral fin, they are also very soft baits (you can tear one in half with your fingers). Scaled sardines are green on top, silver on the side and have a smaller spot near the pectoral fins (if any). Threadfin have a thin 'thread-like' fin extending from the dorsal fin back towards the tail. 

All three species are excellent baitfish, though I prefer menhaden when I can find them.


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

*Menhaden*

Blackwater Bay was full of them this morning. Threw the net one time, had at least 200 6 to 8 inches long:thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's good, I didn't see any when passing over the bridge this morning. Was this in the main bay south of the interstate?


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

*That's good, I didn't see any when passing over the bridge this morning. Was this in*

Yep, all of them I saw were between yellow river and the old Nichol's Seafood


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the report! The real question is did you catch anything on them!


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

*mendaden*

not much, some huge sailcats and some small sharks:thumbdown:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, it's about time the menhaden arrived. Time to go fishing!!! 

I'll take those sailcats...


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

Haha, I wish i'd have known it, we caught probably 15, all over 5 pounds, released to fight another day


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Good to hear thanks for the report, I think I will give it a try with my son in the morning. Will report!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Was up on Escambia Bay this past Saturday looking for mullet and ran across a good school of them just north of Fishermans Point on the east side north of the railroad trestle.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fished below the interstate bridge saw a few nice schools of menhaden, some were big for sure some were tiny. Didn't bring the net but menhaden for sure. Only one under sized red though. Lost a nice keeper though. The wierd thing is that there were no specks in them.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

bowhunter21 said:


> Ok thank I know they never left this winter I seen then at bobsights all winter flounder fishing they just disappeared the last couple months thanks though


What?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I took my 10 footer out this evening for a test run and saw two schools in Blackwater. One school could have passes for glass minnows they were so small, then I found another school with bigger ones. Finally!!!


----------

